# Diggin' up dirt



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I need advice on behalf of my mother in law.........

Her 7 month old male Havanese, Carlos, has a digging "issue". When he goes outside, he frantically digs small holes all over the yard. He's been doing it for months.

3 weeks ago she switched him to a higher quality food concerned he was looking for nutrients not in his diet? He's still digging.

It's pretty funny to watch him, however, their yard is a mess! 

What do you think?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Cindy, My pups will dig in the yard only every once in a while, but thankfully not too much. I do remember reading once/ or a show / not sure - but they said to give the dog a specific place to dig, maybe sand or something that might not be too dirty, on the side of the property, they say to bury bones in there and make it a game, so when they get in the mood to dig, they go to their special spot that you have fixed up for them. At least this saves the lawn because you cannot seem to get rid of the "digging urge"
This is only what I have read, but it might be worth a try. How is the sleeping going?
Laurie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cindy is your mother in law's havanese getting enough exercise? I wonder if that is his way of getting exercise? 

Kara - Casper does that dig in the bed thing also, I told my husband what you said about digging a hole for you before you go bed. So at night we say " he is digging our hole for us."


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

One night my hubby was brushing crumbs out of our bed with his hands (my kids had been "snacking" in there - ugh!) and Scout immediately started copying him when he heard the sound.....he started "digging" at his resting spot on the bay windowsill. Crazy boy!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Marvin, too, will scratch in his crate under the cushion for a while. But fortunately not in the dirt outside, yet. 

I guess I'd try to destract him with something else - but that's easier said than done!

Carol


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Lynn - great thought. I'll talk to them about how much exercise he's getting on a daily basis. He's got a lot of puppy energy and may need to get out more. Thanks!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know some breeds are made for digging--it's just a part of who they are,but a havanese---shouldn't be digging.I think he is bored,and needing more exercise.Quincy and Vinnie have both dug in the yard before---they were bored and needing more exercise.I never have had any more trouble since increasing their walks etc.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good idea about the exercise! Sammy loves to dig in our garden but I think it's just cuz he likes to eat everything he can! lol He's always chewing on twigs, leaves, grass and roots.... sigh.... a real boy!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Cindy, 
Sounds like your moms dog in BOARD!!! She needs to stimulate him in some way..Lynn has a point...puppies have energy. Especially at that age. Walking him every day should help...we walk for about 1.5 hours here everyday..Havanese included. Maybe she could hide his toys outside so he will look for them instead of distroying the backyard? Good Luck with this, my G. Shepherd used to do that and we made an area in the back yard where it was ok to dig...she learned that pretty quickly and it saved our backyard!!!
Erin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two dig also. Kodi loves to bury things and then we tell him to go find them. And he does! Shelby used to dig as though her life depended on it, but doesn't as often. I think all dogs dig, it is natural instinct.


----------

